# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  تغیر رشته از ریاضی به تجربی(سال سوم)

## mona_bh

نیمی از سال سوم گذشته و من تازه به فکر تغیر رشته افتادم
سردرگمم نمیدونم واقعا کار درستیه یا نه 
به درسم لطمه وارد نمیکنه و باعث نمیشه از بقیه عقب بیفتم(باتوجه به این که تجربیم و میخوام برم ریاضی)
میترسم دوباره پشیمون بشم از این که تغیر رشته دادم(باتوجه به حجم درسا)  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## T!G3R

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط mona_bh


نیمی از سال سوم گذشته و من تازه به فکر تغیر رشته افتادم
سردرگمم نمیدونم واقعا کار درستیه یا نه 
به درسم لطمه وارد نمیکنه و باعث نمیشه از بقیه عقب بیفتم(باتوجه به این که تجربیم و میخوام برم ریاضی)
میترسم دوباره پشیمون بشم از این که تغیر رشته دادم(باتوجه به حجم درسا) 




سلام دوست عزیز
1- اگه به ریاضی علاقه داری برو ریاضی(برو دنبال علاقت)
2- کاری نداره که امسال رو تا اخر بخون و برای کنکور _کنکور ریاضی بده 
سوال داشتی بپرس
موفق باشی..._

----------


## mona_bh

> _
> 
> سلام دوست عزیز
> 1- اگه به ریاضی علاقه داری برو ریاضی(برو دنبال علاقت)
> 2- کاری نداره که امسال رو تا اخر بخون و برای کنکور _کنکور ریاضی بده 
> سوال داشتی بپرس
> موفق باشی..._


اونوقت زیاد سخت نمیشه اگه بخوام  درسا رو دوباره از اول شروع کنم

----------


## h.m2010

> اونوقت زیاد سخت نمیشه اگه بخوام  درسا رو دوباره از اول شروع کنم


برای چی می خوای تغییر رشته بدی

----------


## T!G3R

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط mona_bh


اونوقت زیاد سخت نمیشه اگه بخوام  درسا رو دوباره از اول شروع کنم


بله سخت میشه ولی اونش دیگه تقصیر خودته-- چون با تصمیمی قاطع رشتتو انتخاب نکردی
حالا برای علاقت هم شده باید این سختی رو به دوش بکشی
موفق باشی..._

----------


## mona_bh

> برای چی می خوای تغییر رشته بدی


علاقه ای به رشته تجربی ندارم 
فکر میکنم برای من جای پیشرفتی توی رشته ی تجربی وجود نداره

----------


## T!G3R

_سلام دوست عزیز
بهت توصیه میکنم که این تاپیک هم مطالعه کنی بد نیست :کنکور زبان یا ریاضی؟
این تاپیک هم که الان لینکشو گذاشتم مشابه تاپیک شماست اما در شرایطی که دارید با هم فرق میکنید 
به هر حال مطالعه کنی بد نیست
موفق باشید..._

----------

